# How many of you use an additive to counteract the effects of ethanol?



## homechicken (Sep 24, 2011)

I've started using Sea Foam in all my small engine lawn equipment, haven't had a boat in years. I also added a can to the tank of my Mustang just to ward off any problems before they ocurred. I only drive it once or twice a month so it sits with ethanol gas in the system for long periods. I've noticed marked improvement in both my riding and push mowers. My 10 year old rider seems to have substantially more power after running a few tanks full of Sea Foam/gasoline mix and my push mower actually is getting almost twice the "mileage" it was before. I can cut almost my entire 13,000 sq. foot lawn on one tank (1 quart) now in the push mower. Just wondering if any of you have had similar results using Sea Foam or similar products with you're marine engines.


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

homechicken said:


> I've started using Sea Foam in all my small engine lawn equipment, haven't had a boat in years. I also added a can to the tank of my Mustang just to ward off any problems before they ocurred. I only drive it once or twice a month so it sits with ethanol gas in the system for long periods. I've noticed marked improvement in both my riding and push mowers. My 10 year old rider seems to have substantially more power after running a few tanks full of Sea Foam/gasoline mix and my push mower actually is getting almost twice the "mileage" it was before. I can cut almost my entire 13,000 sq. foot lawn on one tank (1 quart) now in the push mower. Just wondering if any of you have had similar results using Sea Foam or similar products with you're marine engines.


Not sure if it really does any good, but I put a can of Seafoam in for every 25 gallons. I also have a water seperator with a clear bowl, and since i've been using the seafoam, I have collected no water at all. Could be coincidence ?


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

*Additive*

I feel the same way. Dont know if the additives help but I almost cant afford not to use them as I want boat ready when I am. I did find a station with non ethanal fuel (who knows for sure) that is not to far from home but still use additives.


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

If you go to non-ethanol gas, make sure you run out all of the ethanol fuel. I'm pretty sure the ethanol reacts with the stabilizers in the regular gas and makes something nasty.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think anything works against the ethanol problems, I has stabil for ethanol in my boat and have to clean/replace the gas lines, filters, water seperator ect


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I use the stuff made by V-tec for ethanol; green bottle, in our boat.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

As discussed at length before, Nothing works and ethanol doesn't make water. Keep the tank full and sealed from air circulation so moisture can't get into the tank to cause condensation. And use it regularly.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*100% gas*

Why not avoid the problems of ethanol?
I use 100% gas from the Parade station at New Warrington Rd. & Jackson.
He has a big sign, "Marine Fuel".
It costs a bit more, but IMHO is worth it. Last year we drove our 1999 Chevy van towing our 22' travel trailer to California. I kept close track, 2 tanks of pure gas and 2 tanks of ethanol mix. I got 16% better mileage with pure gas.
I use 100% gas in my 99 Chevy, 88 Cadero, Evinrude 90, Johnson 50, Toro Wheelhorse, pressure washer, air compressor and 2 water pumps. No problems.

Ethanol is a waste of our money and only benefits the corn lobby. Kenny Mann, Emerald Coast Marine says a majority of their repair work is due to ethanol.

Tom


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ethanol*

Never had a problem with Ethanol gas. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

shootfirst said:


> If you go to non-ethanol gas, make sure you run out all of the ethanol fuel. I'm pretty sure the ethanol reacts with the stabilizers in the regular gas and makes something nasty.


Could explain the hick-ups in my outboard when I added NE with regular fuel


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

sealark said:


> As discussed at length before, Nothing works and ethanol doesn't make water. Keep the tank full and sealed from air circulation so moisture can't get into the tank to cause condensation. And use it regularly.


+1 I never run anything but 87 octane and have never had a problem. I also keep the tank full!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use only non ethanol fuel in my boats and in my 1968 Mustang Fastback that sits for months without driving. I do start it once a month and move it back and forth. I need to sell it and move on to another...


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

It is correct that Ethanol doesn't create water, but acts as a covalent bond with water causing it to pool in your tank. Being your fuel pickup is on the bottom of fuel tanks; you'll then pull pure water and stall out your engine. Is the information that I've found researching the Ethanol issue.

As for Ethanol rotting out your hoses, it also said that what is affected the most is older boats that have ran pure gas for many, many years; when they started selling it at the pumps, and boaters used it. It reacted with the rubber the hoses are made from and destroyed them.

Any naysayer that wants to comment that my facts aren't straight, I want to say first-hand that these are not my facts; and is just what I've found researching the issue. So, I'm not claiming whether there right or wrong.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If the tanks sealed there can be no water entry... If you use Ethanol type hoses there is no problem with hoses. Why do you think all the newer cars gas tanks are sealed, The fill cap should be installed until you get a clicking sound. Now a days with Ethanol the rubber hoses that are Coast Guard approved are most likely Ethanol approved ask when purchasing them. I've go 500 hours on a 2010 150 E-tec not one problem with Ethanol.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

sealark,
I completely agree with you, and the tough part for me is being able to always keep a full fuel tank due to funding that expense being on disability. Then, having to use all that fuel within 60-90 days for the fuel to be fresh.

Doing what I can; on my dad's boat we use a Racor Fuel/Water Separator with a clear sight bowl on the bottom of the filter which has a drain valve to drain any water that collects in the bowl.

Also, anyone unfamiliar with this particular Racor filter, there is an initial investment of purchasing the clear bowl with your first filter, so it's around $70-85 bucks for both from what I remember. Afterwards you just purchase filters, and unscrew the bowl from the worn filter; placing it on the replacement which the filter runs about $40 or so.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been using the Marine Sta Bill since it first came out. My motor never misses a lick. I double dose my 5 gal. can at home for the mower and other motors. Start first try after sitting for the winter months.


----------

